# Anal Glands and Fleas



## jprez1980 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey All,

So I have been reading this site from top to bottom and I am not familar with what a lot of folks are talking about. Why would a chi need their glands expressed? Is that something every chi needs and how would I need to know if mine needs that? My pup is only 7 weeks but I'm trying to make sure i know everything in advance. Also, I noticed last night my pup had a flea, at his age is he too young to take a bath and use a good flea soap?

Thanks,
JP


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Not all of them need their anal glands expressed if they scoot their butt across the floor thats a good indication though. rocky was scooting and they checked at the vet and he was fine and they were already expressed. as to the bath i would not use flea shampoo it drys the skin out alot plus most shampoos kill fleas anyways, get a spot treatment like frontline plus. i think they have to be 8 weeks to have it but just ask your vet. i am pretty sure you can give your pup a bath just use a shampoo made for puppies that way it isnt harsh on them. hope that helps a little i was confused about the anal glands too until i read about it more so looking on the internet may help too. good luck with your puppy. i would love to see pics if you have any.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Also, in pups, sometimes scooting means worms. It did with my pup.

You can check with your vet, but Frontline SPRAY is a good thing to use. It's very "non-toxic". For puppies and kittens you can spray it onto your gloved hand and just rub it in all over. It's way cheaper on the internet, so if your vet says your pup can have it, buy it there. It's about $22 online. The spray bottle will last you a LONG time with one little chi, and you can do it when you come home after walks where there might be fleas in high grass, etc..

But it's true, you can generally just use a puppy shampoo and get the fleas that way. The problem can be in the bedding and carpet. Be sure and wash the bedding in very hot water just in case.

Fleas cause tapeworms by the way. If your dog eats just ONE flea, it could cause that. So be on the lookout!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

If you don't want to use a flea treatment on your little one until they're older, then you can use a flea comb. use it every other day and manually kill any fleas that you find. I use a flea comb in addition to their flea treatments. to kill the fleas all you have to do is place them in a dish that has some alcohol in it.

Also if you haven't got one already, it's nice to have a book or two to use as a guide or handbook. There are several specifically on raising chihuahuas. I also have "Dog Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook" which has information on just about anything you could imagine ever needing to know about your dog and their health.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

we did use a puppy shampoo for fleas it was safe and we go it at petco.

Also the poo gets packed in there butt an sometimes needs help releasing or coming out.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

A dog's anal glands do need to be expressed/emptied regularly. Otherwise, they can become impacted. Some dogs express them on their own when they poop...especially big dogs. But most tiny dogs need to have them expressed by a groomer/vet/owner.

Also, just to clarify...emptying the anal glands is not emptying out poop that has gotten caught in the anus. Every dog has two anal glands or sacs (1 gland on each side of the anus). These glands are occasionally refereed to as "scent glands", because they enable the dog to mark its territory and to identify each other. We have all seen how dogs greet each other by sniffing at the other's rear. The anal sacs are normally expressed (emptied) by the rectal pressure during pooping. The secretion from the anal glands is a brownish liquid, although is can become thick, yellowish or creamy looking. The anal sacs can also be emptied by contraction of the anal sphincter. This involuntary contraction can be due to the dog being upset, frightened or under pressure, or the contractions can be triggered by the dog to leave its mark upon territory. Constricting the anal sphincter not only marks the territory, it permeates the dog with that characteristic "doggy" odor.
Impaction of the Anal Glands: When the anal glands fail to empty normally, the result can be impaction. Impaction is most common in small dog breeds, but can occur in any dog. Among the causes of anal gland impaction are : soft stools, small anal gland openings and overactive anal glands. The anal gland secretions become thick and pasty. Anal gland impaction is treated by manual emptying of the glands.
If the glands are not emptied (either by pooping or by manually emptying), they can also become infected. This condition is recognized by the presence of blood or pus in the anal gland secretions. The dog may also exhibit discomfort when the glands are emptying or do a great deal of scooting.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

My Bella just had to have surgery 2 weeks ago as her anal gland had abscessed...she had not exhibited any behaviour to indicate she was having any problems...no scooting..no hard stool...the surgery was hard on her and she was sick for over a week...and she was in a lot of pain...I plan on having the glands checked and expressed if necessary, every few weeks by either the vet, the groomer or myself. the vet and/or the groomer can show you how to check the glands and to express them if necessary.


----------

